# a few last night 3/20/22



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! We cooked our last pack of last year's flounder yesterday. I polished off the last 2 pieces in a sandwich for lunch today. Mighty fine ! As soon as this knee of mine is better, I'll be ready to get after them again. Thanks for the report. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice job! And good placement on the gig shot.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

You forgot to mention the exact gps location where the fish were harvested LOL. Good mess of fish glad to see this post.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

Bigwill4life said:


> You forgot to mention the exact gps location where the fish were harvested LOL. Good mess of fish glad to see this post.


30 22 19 N 89 04 00 W give are take 5 miles either way


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

the 7 flounders i stuck didn't get me excited but the 25-30 under size one sure did


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

another 7 last night close to 40 under size looks like it's going to be one h$ll of a fall gigging oct.-nov. maybe dec.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

spearfisher59 said:


> another 7 last night close to 40 under size looks like it's going to be one h$ll of a fall gigging oct.-nov. maybe dec.


Are you local?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> Are you local?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Click on his name. Lower mississippi


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^ 17 from a couple nights ago the flounder or safe tonight gust to 35 miles a hour 3/30/22


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jmunoz said:


> Are you local?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The ghost of Justin 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

a few more last night


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I really miss flounder fishing. I don’t fish enough anymore to even make an honest attempt to really get after them but I sure do miss it.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

last post was wrong picture this is last night


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

a few more 4/7/22


----------

